# Walnut root ball, anyone interested in custom size cuts?



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Scored a walnut root ball; mud, mice, bugs and all!!
I'm considering cutting it up for burl. Is anyone interested in custom size cuts?
If so, what would they be worth? I understand quality of grain, soundness, etc would weigh in. I'm not looking to get rich off one stump but I would like to cover my time and effort. Shipping would be on the recipient.
Here are some pics.
Any advice on maximizing the yield would be appreciated. I really don't want to waste a wonderful resource. This tree was washed out by recent flooding and ended up on a neighbor's levee.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

So far so good. I've cut a slab off the small section of stump. I power washed the stump and knocked off all the bark I could. I'm not horribly worried about dulling the chain I'm using. I sharpen them myself between professional resets of the teeth.
The power washing moved a lllooottttt of mud and debris. I resawed a section of root and really like what I see. There are actually shades of purple in it. I'm not sure if that will show when it's completely dry but it looks cool now.
Just heading out to take some pics of the exposed grain.
Later.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got some pics of the exposed and planed grain.
My appologies, the pics are of less than exceptional quality.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I would suggest cuts that would let a buyer resaw and get book matched pieces. I make boxes and that would make awesome tops. I use 5/8" pieces to 3/4" pieces for my box tops and around 12" x 8". that is very nice wood. As to price, check out Gorby Walnut in Portland, Oregon. You might get an idea from their website. Where are you located for shipping purposes?
Robert


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i wonder how they would work for plane knob and totes?


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

*Don W*,
I'm guessing knobs would look fantastic. As for totes, cutting so the grain runs the length of the tote would probably hide some of the burl but leave the backstrap showing the most. Could be striking, I just don't know enough about burl to give an educated answer.

*Robert*,
Thanks for the link. I'm not sure which classification this falls under. I assume figured or curly. I couldn't find anywhere they refered to Walnut Burl. They did mention Maple Burl. 
Would you suggest cutting with or across the grain for resaw blanks? I just don't know what is going to reveal the best grain. The cuts I showed pictures of are all end grain.
Any advice on drying it?

Thanks for looking guys,
BTKS


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

i think the board crashed i want some of this burl wood and am glad to pay for it how dry is it i want enough to make some boxes i need to make 4 humidors ill need as good sized chunk

pretty spendy for tote wood


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

thedude50:
I'll send a PM. I've got a cheap little meter. It'll give a ballpark reading. I'll get to it first thing in the morning.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

you could contact Greg at Oregon Burls. He cuts this kind of wood for a living and is a great guy. He is a member here too. Or contact Darren (sp?) Nelson, also a member. He cuts wood and has beautiful stuff. Let us know when you settle on a price and some cut wood. Robert


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

*thedude50*:
Here are the cuts I PM'd you about. Hope they are to your liking. The best shape description I can give is the state of Nebraska.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Why are you referring to this as burl ? A burl is a knotty deformity in /on a tree. The figured wood looks cool though : )


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Dusty56:
I simply used a phrase I had seen refered to several times in other context. I always thought of a "true" burl as being a deformity but had too often come across referrals to root burls. I guess these were burls near the trunk base or root flare. I have since spoken with Greg of Oregon Burls and become increasingly educated about what really makes up a burl. Greg was gracious and very helpful to a complete stranger calling on the phone, a real classy guy!
This root BALL does not qualify as a burl and burl is a misnomer. Figured yes, burl no.
By the way, I do love your by line! I occassionally have to be in a blissfull state of mind!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yup , you have a nicely figured stump there ! LOL…Have a good weekend : )


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

i still need a price and are you going to coat it so it dosent crack to bits


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Well, hard to believe its been well over a year now. I stuck a chunk up to dry in my shop and forgot about it. I stumbled on it a while ago and set it out so I wouldn't forget it. It started bothering me, I had to know what it was going to look like.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hoot's mon ! that looks like a nice root.Alistair


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

nice handles


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely, Don. I'm not a big figured wood guy, but walnut I make a big honking exception for.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Don, I've come across some of that wood from time to time and wondered if you made anything of it. OUTSTANDING! Just what I was hoping to see.
I have a knife maker buddy who loved it too. He wanted aged appearance on some period knives from 1800's and some punky parts fit the bill to a Tee.
I've made a couple of file handles from it as well.
Most of the trunk turned out to be pretty unstable and I ended up discarding quite a lot. I wasn't about to bother with shipping something that just wasn't up to par.
Thanks for posting the finished products.
BTKS
OH, I just went back to look again. Is that some leftovers in the background? Could there be more in the future?


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm glad to see something made from this root ball. Waiting for beautiful wood to dry is like watching ice melt or worse. I hate waiting!


----------

